
cURL 7.50.2 released - okket
https://curl.haxx.se/changes.html#7_50_2
======
baldfat
Every time I see a cURL update I always wonder why I use wget without a second
thought, but cURL has so much more capabilities. If I need a more advance
download cli program I then skip cURL and go to Aria2C which many times is
just over kill. I need to force myself to use cURL more and not worry about
how the syntax currently makes me feel.

~~~
d33
Perhaps the default behavior changes things? In wget, you download a file, in
curl you display it. If you just want to download it, it saves you typing.

My personal main usage of cURL is when reproducing requests made by a browser
- using something like Chromium's F12 or Firebug, clicking on the "Network"
tab and in the context menu for a request clicking "Copy as cURL". Invaluable.

~~~
cyborgx7
I have to say, I love that default behaviour. Too many newer command line
programms need some obscure option to make them write to stdout. Some let you
replace the filename with a dash but too many of them don't follow that
standard, so that I still have to open the manpage to get them to do what
really should be the default behaviour. And it's perfect for my usecase, which
mostly involves piping the result into other command line utilities like sed
or grep in shell scripts.

~~~
d33
If any program doesn't use - to let you write to stdout, just use /dev/stdout.
It's usually going to work unless there's a check whether it's a regular file
or unless program tries to seek (e.g. compression programs).

------
d33
...and which of the improvements should actually draw my attention?

~~~
d33
Re downvoting: I wasn't being sarcastic here - it's just that without context,
this is just a bugfix release, with no note on which are the big features
here. We could as well put every single Linux git commit here, couldn't we?

~~~
okket
I see two factors why every cURL release is more popular than Linux releases:

a) Most people get their Linux fix through distributions, nobody [1] is
compiling their own kernel any more. So knowing about a Linux release is
mostly for curiosity sake, what can be used in x months/years.

b) cURL is also extremely widely used [2], so every release matters and can
easily compiled/installed directly, without waiting for distributions to catch
on.

[1] exceptions prove the rule

[2] even Microsoft added an 'curl' alias for accessing URLs via HTTP in their
PowerShell

~~~
garaetjjte
"exceptions prove the rule" usage is usually misunderstanding.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule)

~~~
maggit
Bah! That's a digression, the intended meaning here is clear.

Though let me say it is an interesting digression :D It seems that the use of
that saying here qualifies for the "Loose rhetorical sense"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule#Loose_rhetorical_sense))
described in that article. The one we would really like to avoid would be
"Serious nonsense":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule#Serious_nonsense)

------
Bino
Yay, I'm very happy about CURLOPT_TCP_NODELAY being default!

~~~
d33
More info here:
[https://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/CURLOPT_TCP_NODELAY.html](https://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/CURLOPT_TCP_NODELAY.html)

